
How to solve the chicken egg problem without a network - newbierails
I made an e-learning website linked to a freelancing website. Users take programming courses in the e-learning part of the website and complete tasks for companies in the freelancing part of the website. But you can only apply for a task if you have completed its required courses.<p>The problem with my site is that users won&#x27;t bother to complete complete courses until there are tasks on my sites and companies won&#x27;t post tasks until there are freelancers to complete them.<p>Ive read that a lot of startups get their initial users from their personal network. But Im just a teenager and I haven&#x27;t worked with any companies before. Also, most of my friends don&#x27;t know how to code or are not interested in programming so they won&#x27;t able to complete the courses either.<p>I had this issue before when I was trying to get instructors to post courses on my site. So, I solved it by posting copyright free creative commons courses I found recommended online like CS50 or automate the boring stuff. But I&#x27;m out of ideas now as to how to get tasks on my site or users to return and complete courses.<p>So, what can I do?
======
viraptor
Pay / otherwise compensate one of the sides. Either give the companies free
advertising credit, or give something extra to the freelancers for finishing
courses (some other service credit, access to another course, fancy cert, ...)

~~~
newbierails
I was thinking of maybe personally completing the first task for companies for
free.

But Im not sure if that will work as companies can just use the free task I
completed without posting any new task on my website

Also, Im low on funds so I can't really compensate the tasks side of things by
posting my own tasks. So, that's not an option.

